# Calling all Doctors, Nurses, Lab Rats tech



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

For those that work in Hospital. I was wondering if you guys take any kind of shots as a precaution. What do you recommend? The work that I am in involves working all around the Med Center here in Houston. Walking through some of those lab areas just freaks me out. Who knows what goes in those area. Lately I have been getting sick or under the weather. Just curious. Am I paranoid?


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Just spill a little Excel on your hands now and then and you should be fine.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

The old man said:


> Just spill a little Excel on your hands now and then and you should be fine.


haha, if that cures everything we wouldn't have the med center.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Wash your hands as it supposed to be done whenever you handle anything or before you eat or touch any part of anybody or yourself and stay out of any area you do not belong in. Disaster can still strike it but you have done all that can be done.

The comment about Excell is a good one albeit a bit impractical. Any Oxidizer can be helpful and can be tough on your hands but so can a regular regimen of hand washing, especially in cold weather.


----------



## rodrigaj (Aug 17, 2008)

What sort of work do you do?


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

TNguyen said:


> For those that work in Hospital. I was wondering if you guys take any kind of shots as a precaution. What do you recommend? The work that I am in involves working all around the Med Center here in Houston. Walking through some of those lab areas just freaks me out. Who knows what goes in those area. Lately I have been getting sick or under the weather. Just curious. Am I paranoid?


Thanh:

I would not worry about it too much. I have been in the TMC for over 20 yrs. Wash you hands with soap and water before touching any part of your face or before eating. If sinks are not nearby, many of the wards have Purel dispensers scattered all over. Many of the hospitals offer free flu shots to employees, doctors, med students and contractors every flu season.

In most lab areas, disposable booties, paper lab coats and gloves are in abundance. Use them if you like.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

"Am I paranoid?" TNguyen writes.

"Just because you're paranoid does not mean someone isn't out to get you." Paranoia is sometimes a good thing. People go to Hospitals because they are sick and Hospitals therefore are good places to get sick. Any precaution (within reason) is just plain smart.

Folk who work next to hazardous things get way to complacent. Hand washing is the first line of defense that is all too often ignored. Do not be lulled into complacency.

Anybody, including the average Hobbiest, can benefit from frequent and adequate hand washing. Read Walstads addition to her book about TB in tanks if you need encouragement.


----------



## Mugatu (Nov 14, 2007)

One word: Robitussin. Tussin fixes everything.

I agree wholeheartely with the previous posters. Clean hands save lives. Wearing disposable gloves would help as well. Purell the hand sanitizer could be another option.

Do you work with any toxic or harsh chemicals?


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

I do wash my hand regularly. I work on wireless communication network. Nothing to do with chemical or toxin but have to walk through those labs. I don't really know what I'm expose to so I guess I'm just being cautious. On one hospital, I have to walk through a rat lab to access the equipment on the roof which sit next to a exhaust vent(freak me out even more). The lab tech that walk me up disappear real quick. Tell me not to stay there too long.  

I think what really freak me out is the fear of blood. Always on back of my mind. Maybe that have something to do with it. If it's a scratch, no big deal. I see a pint of blood :faint: I really need to call Dr. Phil.  I'm feeling woozy already thinking about it.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

all good advice above. Handwashing is key. A flu vaccine yearly is a good idea. Unless you're going to be working around alot of needles or places you can get pricked you probably don't need it, but you can consider the Hepatitis B vaccine series.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

hooha said:


> all good advice above. Handwashing is key. A flu vaccine yearly is a good idea. Unless you're going to be working around alot of needles or places you can get pricked you probably don't need it, but you can consider the Hepatitis B vaccine series.


You have to bring needle up. arrgh ok, I'm scare of that too. I have to walk through an area call "Fine needle Area." :faint:

Hepatitis B.

I took Hepatitis C shots when in diaster recovery in New Orleans(hurricane Katrina). So more shots? :fear:


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Hepatitis B is a series of 3 shots over 6 months. I'm thinking you got Hepatitis A vaccinations, as that can be passed through the fecal-oral route (and a problem during distasters with untreated water everywhere). There is no vaccination for Hepatitis C yet....if you did get vaccinated for it ask for another and sell it on E-bay for big bucks


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

hooha is right its hep A vaccine. Kids get routinely vaccinated for hep B these days. Medical professionals get the same vaccinations everyone else (and their kids) gets, plus flu shots yearly.

I have never seen anything labeled "Fine needle area". Is this in a patient care, radiology or lab area where they process specimens?


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

With regard to the area that the Techs do not want to be and are telling you not to hang around. Maybe you should not be there without extra Personal Protective Gear. A Supervisor probably should be notified to take a look at it. This may be an area that everyone is ignoring hoping against hope that no one will come to harm while they are around. It is alway better to be safe than sorry. 


Everyone considers safety a pain until someone gets hurt then almost everyone looks for a scapegoat.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Man, I don't even know what I got now. So I got something to vacine against hepatitis. good thing I ask. Sorry hooha, look like I'm gonna be broke still. 

BBk, to be honest, I'm still figuring my way there. Still getting lost. The Fountain area. 2nd floor(green zone) behind the elevator is all I can recall. Too many zone. green, blue, yellow, rose, 

Another question, they told me I need to be tested for TB? What does that involve?


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Cliff Mayes said:


> With regard to the area that the Techs do not want to be and are telling you not to hang around. Maybe you should not be there without extra Personal Protective Gear. A Supervisor probably should be notified to take a look at it. This may be an area that everyone is ignoring hoping against hope that no one will come to harm while they are around. It is alway better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> Everyone considers safety a pain until someone gets hurt then almost everyone looks for a scapegoat.


Oh I have brought this up in our meeting. I'm waiting for an answer now.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

TNguyen said:


> Man, I don't even know what I got now. So I got something to vacine against hepatitis. good thing I ask. Sorry hooha, look like I'm gonna be broke still.
> 
> BBk, to be honest, I'm still figuring my way there. Still getting lost. The Fountain area. 2nd floor(green zone) behind the elevator is all I can recall. Too many zone. green, blue, yellow, rose,
> 
> Another question, they told me I need to be tested for TB? What does that involve?


Usually that involves a TB skin test. A small amount of PPD is injected under the skin. You return to have it read in 72 hrs. A little bruising is normal at the injection site. However, if the site is raised like a mosquito bite and it exceeds a set diameter its considered "positive". People growing up in SE Asia might have received a BCG vaccine - that could confound the results of the test - in some cases they will ask for a chest Xray instead. TB skin tests are widely used pre-employment or pre-enrollment to schools or colleges.

There are other more sophisticated blood tests for TB exposure but they are not widely used.


----------



## zenkeror (Apr 18, 2008)

You can also wear one of those respirator with disposable filters.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

ainkille :sad:


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

just remember... if you feel uncomfortable of the environment you're working in, and do honestly fear for your health and safety, you can't be forced to work in that environment.

your company or the customer should ensure you're provided with all the necessary safe guards.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

I am in my last semester of nursing and I feel that I am still paranoid about somethings but have gotten used to the rest. The main thing is, if you are going into patients rooms, find out the RN that is taking care of that room and see what communicable diseases are a harm to visitors. Know the signs outside of rooms. Last but not least, if you feel uncomfortable, do not go in without support or explaining it to a supervisor. Last but not least, think of what equipment you are working with. Is it an equipment that is being used, then glove up and wask your hands for 20+seconds. Be up to date with your immunizations. Don't go where you are not needed, try to avoid going through the lab and finding a different route. If not then, good luck


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you all for all the good sound advice. I always try to stay out of certain area if I can avoid it but unfortunately at the moment 9 out of 10 time I end up getting lost.  The Med Center is huge! Most of the area I have to venture is not the common area where everybody is. Even with the floor plan in hand sometime it doesn't help as the continue construction going on everyday. A new wall here and new hall here and off to lost land I go.  Now more needles for me.  

I know this if off topic, but is there a reason why some shot are giving in the "booty" instead of your arm? Is this an inside thing to mess with people?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

If there is alot of the medicine to be given(i.e. volume), a shot in the rear is less painful....
you can always request a booty shot if you so chose


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

If you are just walking through labs, I wouldnt worry about it. Just wash hands as previously stated, follow posted precautions etc. Your chances of catching something are probably greater in a daycare center or kindergarten classroom.


----------

